# LOCAL WAL-MART & GUNS



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Stopped By The Medina Walmart And Seen That They No Longer Stock Firearms , So I Ask The Cashier What Was Going On And He Says That Walmart No Longer Is Selling Guns Was Wondering If Anyone Else Has Herd This !! Not Sure If I Seen This Talked About Before On Here Or Not. Has Your Local Store Quit Selling Guns? Thanks!!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it has been on here before. That is a decission of your local store there in Medina. Our stores around ( some of them) still sell guns. In the City of Columbus there are none, but in our suburbs most do and are planning on continuing. Again that decission is by your local store not Wal Mart nationwide.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I was at the Walmart off 256 in Reynoldsburg and all the guns are gone. I was told by the clerk that they are not going to be selling guns anymore.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The only one I know that has guns is the one in Delaware and the one in Logan. Haven't been to any others for a while. I do know Franklin Co. is a pain when it comes to guns. Maybe that's why they decided to stop.


----------



## dmk (Jul 30, 2004)

I work at the one in New Philadelphial, Oh and we still carry firearms.


DMK


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most stores abandoned the gun sales due to local laws and small profit margins on them. especially if they don't sell many.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Beavercreek & Huber Heights still sell them


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dmk said:


> I work at the one in New Philadelphial, Oh and we still carry firearms.
> 
> 
> DMK


i shop at the same store and can back that up!!!!


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

canton walmart and massillion walmart both sell guns


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Believe the one at 71 and 13 in mansfield had a good selection the other day. And i can't remember but i thought the mount vernon store had guns as well.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

The Circleville walmart still sells them
geowol


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Troy walmart still sells them. Dayton (Dorthy lane and Dixie) doesn't. The Dorthey Lane store still has alot of the hunting clearance items instock and cheap. The Remington 6 in 1 Parka (reg $95) is on sale for low $40's.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

BPS' recent decision to locate their new location outside the City of Toledo and Lucas county was heavily influenced by the local gun politics.

The new place will feature an outdoor shooting and archery range.

Walmart's policy is based upon the same politics.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Bellefontaine store still has them


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

They just removed them in the Alexandria, KY store and Ft. Wright, KY store.


----------



## kennedy327 (Jul 12, 2006)

kennedy327 said:


> canton walmart and massillion walmart both sell guns


scratch that, the canton walmart no longer sells rifles or shotguns.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

both of the ones i go to dont anymore, Grove City and the one on Georgesville Rd.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Norwalk is getting out of the gun sales

Sandusky is keeping their guns.


----------

